# [Audio] 2 Microfonos simulatenos (Abierto)

## ZaPa

Hola.

Vengo a pedirles un poquito de ayuda. Ya qué de todo lo relaciondo con la palabra "sonido" no tengo mucha idea.

Lo que necesito es conectar los 2 microfonos al pc (a traves de 1 tarjeta de audio o 2 si es necesario) y que capturen los 2 microfonos simultaneamente...

En una primera vista de la situación, pensé en el servidor jack, pero no he podido conseguir mi meta.

Espero me puedan ayudar.

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

pensas usar algun soft en especial? las queres en una sola pista de audio, o en pistas separadas?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola pelademadera.

Seria para darkice, para pasarle el flujo de datos a un server de streaming..

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

pelelademadera se refería a si los dos micrófonos han de captar audio diferente el uno del otro, o simplemente lo mismo, poniendo dos micrófonos para captar mejor el sonido.

Si han de captar sonidos independientes, yo lo que haría es conectarlos a un preamplificador estéreo y captar ambos canales usando la tarjeta de sonido del PC (a través de  la línea de entrada de audio, no la de micrófono), y si han de captar lo mismo, pues usar algún circuito de mezcla antes de meter el sonido a  la tarjeta.

----------

## pelelademadera

la verdad que nunca hice un streaming, se hace algun buffer en disco o simplemente se transmite de pc origen a destino y listo?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola..

Para el tema de streaming se hace un buffer en disco ya que el streaming no solamente transmite a 1 Cliente, puede transmitir a muchos más...

Tendrian que capturar cosas independientes (1 micro del otro). ¿Se deberia utilizar entonces un preamplificador para este fin?

No me valdria con una mesa de mezclas, no quiero los 2 sonidos unidos en 1 pista de audio, quiero 1 pista de audio por cada micro...

Lo raro de todo esto es que, si instalo una 2º tarjeta de audio, alsa detecta esta última instalada y deja de utilizar la 1º que estaba utilizando....

(he pensado en capturar por /dev/dsp1 & /dev/dsp2). Al hacer un alsaconf con las 2 tarjetas de audio instaladas, solo detecta 1..

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Todas las tarjetas de sonido son estéreo, así que si en vez de usar la entrada de micrófono usas la de audio, ya puedes grabar de los dos micros en pistas independientes.

Claro que la entrada de audio no acepta micrófonos directamente, necesitas un preamplificador estéreo.

----------

## pelelademadera

con que soft capturas? o sea, yo repito, nunca hice esto, pero por ejemplo, mencoder para capturar video y audio, llama al audio asi, con alsa:

```
mencoder tv:// -tv device=/dev/video0:driver=v4l2:input=0:width=640:height=480:chanlist=us-cable:\

channel=12:normid=11:buffersize=64:[b]alsa:adevice=hw.0,2[/b]:amode=1:audiorate=32000 \

-ffourcc DIVX -ofps 25 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vhq:vbitrate=1000 -oac \

mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64 -vf pp=hb/vb/dr/al/lb -endpos 1:55:00 -o \

"/home/pelo/RIPS/history1"_`date +%d%m%H%M`.avi -quiet
```

por lo que si usas 2 placas de audio, seria llamar 2 veces a un script similar, cambiando adevice=hw*,*

0 es la 1º placa, 2 es en mi caso el line in, ya que defino como captura 0 a el microfono, la 1 siempre es (en mi caso) spdif, y la 2 es line-in

----------

## ZaPa

Hola...

Pcmaster. Tengo que capturar utilizando el dispositivo dsp situado en dev por lo que si deberia de utilizar 2 tarjetas diferentes para obtener dsp1 & dsp2, ¿no?

El problema es que alsa, al introducir una tarjeta por pci la que viene integrada en placa es desactivada por alsa completamente.

No sé si será algun problema referente a la bios, que detecte otra tarjeta pci de audio y desactive la que lleva interna. No lo sé.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

posteate un

arecord -l

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo..

Gracias por su gran ayuda...

Como dije anteriormente, podria ser problema de la bios, y asi era..

La tarjeta de audio se configuraba 'Automáticamente' con lo que, cuando detectaba otra tarjeta de audio, conectada por pci, la interna se desactivaba automáticamente...

LA SOLUCIÓN?: Fué cambiar la configuración de [AUTO] por [ENABLE]. Ya tengo las 2 tarjetas funcionando en mi pc  :Smile: 

Ahora ya puedo capturar por dsp & dsp1.

Muchisimas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Vale, pero digo yo que si se trataba de capturar dos pistas de audio, eso lo puedes hacer con una sola tarjeta, ya que todas digitalizan audio estéreo (dos pistas) a través de la entrada de línea. Lo único que sólo tiene entrada mono es la entrada de micrófono.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo..

Pcmaster..pero si solo veo un dispositivo dsp como hago para capturar 2 cosas diferentes?

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Lo estás haciendo cada vez que grabas en estéreo.

----------

## ZaPa

Pcmaster creo que no me entendiste..

Si conecto 1 microfono a la entrada de mic de la tarjeta de sonido, puedo capturar por este microfono gracias a /dev/dsp...

Si conecto un 2º microfono a la entrada de linea de la tarjeta de sonido, solamente tengo un /dev/dsp , como distingo el 1º micro y el 2º?

¿Se entiende ahora?

Muchas gracias man.

Un saludo.

----------

## pcmaster

No, yo hablo de conectar los DOS micrófonos a la entrada de línea, que es estéreo y, por tanto, basta hacer una grabación estéreo para capturar los dos por separado (en el mismo archivo o en dos, eso depende del programa que uses).

----------

## ZaPa

Hola...

Para conseguir esto, se podria hacer con una mesa de mezlcas conectada a la entrada de linea, ¿cierto?

Lo malo de aqui es que necesito crear 2 pistas diferentes. (me es necesario trabajar con /dev/dsp) y al tener una misma tarjeta de sonido, enlazaria la captura con el dispositivo /dev/dsp con lo que, se juntarian los 2 microfonos en una misma pista de audio y no me sirve.

Como pensé en un principio debo de instalar 2 tarjetas de audio y asi disponer de dispositivos dsp por separado. DSP0 & DSP1.

Un saludo.

----------

## pcmaster

Todas las grabaciones estéreo tienen dos pistas de audio: derecha e izquierda.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo..

Si, pcmaster tengo claro ese concepto...pero tu entendiste lo que te intenté explicar?

Un saludo.

----------

## pelelademadera

zapa, el tema es asi, si vos grabas cualquier archivo en estereo, tenes 2  pistas de audio, en un fichero. eso es lo que te dijo pcmaster

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Pelelademadera entiendo perfectamente. Pero yo necesito tener 2 ficheros de audio distintos..

La aplicación que utilizo para la captura de audio utiliza los dispositivos dsp situados en /dev/. Existiendo solamente 1 tarjeta de audio, solamente ahi un dispositivo dsp, con lo que solo podria capturar 1 fichero (y no 2, 1 fichero para cada micro como quiero)..

¿Se entiende?

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

se entiende, pero con 1 sola placa podes hacer 1 captura por line in y una por mic

----------

## ZaPa

mmm

¿Como entonces? Si solo tengo 1 dispositivo dsp (y el software que utiliza, apunta a /dev/dsp para la grabación)...¿Se haria con jack por ejemplo?

Saludos.

----------

